# A little bit pregnant?



## Loess Hills (Apr 11, 2009)

Mares! This is Bobbi (Cedar Croft Blaze N Bobbi Sox) at nine months. Ordinarily she's a very pretty petite mare, but today feeling miserable, and a bad hair day, to boot! Her due date is May 31.

Can you come up with a creative caption to fit this picture?







As soon as I saw the picture I thought:

*Just a little pregnant?*


----------



## Manyspots (Apr 11, 2009)

how about , "I should have danced all night!" or "I can't believe I ate the whole thing!" Hey, Happy Blessed Easter to you and Aaron! Happy foaling too! Lavonne


----------



## Reble (Apr 11, 2009)

You think you have problems


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 11, 2009)

I think she is thinking in her mind,,, " When I catch that Baby daddy,,, I'll show him!"


----------



## Devon (Apr 11, 2009)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> I think she is thinking in her mind,,, " When I catch that Baby daddy,,, I'll show him!"


aaahaha


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 11, 2009)

"I can't wait to get my maiden figure back"

"It's a hay belly"

"Studs!!"









Best wishes..


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Apr 11, 2009)

She's so cute. I want to scratch her baby-belly.





"What are you looking at?"

"Let me see you do this and look this good!"


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2009)

"Watermelon, what watermelon?"


----------



## maplegum (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL, poor Bobbi.


----------



## MindyLee (Apr 12, 2009)

" I'm not fat! I'm pregnet!"


----------



## barnbum (Apr 12, 2009)

"If I ever see a stallion again, I'll...I'll...kick him in the teeth!!"


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks like she's saying, "I am NOT amused"


----------



## A Little Blessing (Apr 12, 2009)

"Run with this young stud, they said. He's a gentleman, they said."


----------



## rockin r (Apr 12, 2009)

Does that fence make me look fat???? I dont like the bars in the fence either, they make me look short and wide. Believe it or not, I AM 16.5 hh and the belly is an optical illusion because of the fence!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 12, 2009)

:OKinteresting


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good lord! 9 months



? Are sure there aren't two in there? Poor girl...LOL


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 12, 2009)

oh my goodness LOL I feel bad for laughing at her but that is too cute!


----------



## Loess Hills (Apr 13, 2009)

I know, it isn't fair to laugh at her, but her expression is just too funny!

You guys are good, I love all the captions.






```
Does that fence make me look fat????
```


----------



## Teresa (Apr 13, 2009)

All I can say is poor momma and about 6 weeks left to go. Wow.

"It must be something I ate!!!"


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't see the photo! No fair!

ETA: I can see it now. OMG!! That poor mare!!! She's a mile wide!


----------



## barnbum (Apr 14, 2009)

> "Run with this young stud, they said. He's a gentleman, they said."


Oh gosh, Julie--that cracked me up!!


----------

